# Anyone fancy a Kneesworth meet - TONIGHT!! 16TH April



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Just sitting here thinking that we haven't had a meet recently so how about the 16th April. The clocks would have gone forward so the evenings will be a lighter. A little banter in the car park, some Gammon, egg and chips, a drink and great company - what more could you ask for at the begining of spring. :wink:

TT's welome. :lol: :lol:

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

Please post whether you will be able to attend and I will update this thread.

Graham

Those who would like to attend: 
Love_iTT
NaughTTy & Ella
phodge
TTonyTT
was
OuTTlaw
scoTTy
NormStrm
slineTT
The Rt. Hon Mr T Gaywood and the very clever Ms L Pugh will be in attendance :roll: :wink:
Big Ian
genocidalduck
thebears


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Reckon I can make it 

See you there Graham


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Reckon I can make it
> 
> See you there Graham


Top man!

Cheers Paul.

Graham


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

As a regular, once-a-year attendee, I'll come along if I'm around, and not busy making sawdust ...

What is he on about?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Graham

please pencil me in too :wink:

p.s what goes tick tock tick tock


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

was said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> please pencil me in too :wink:
> 
> p.s what goes tick tock tick tock


The Guiness advert?

You're all added to the list.

Be there or be square :wink: Did I really just say that! :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for organising another meet Graham you can count me in, thanks Peter


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You're on the list Pete.

This looks like we're actually going to have a TT meet rather than an 'Other Marques' meet - excellent 

Keep 'em coming!

Graham


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

Love_iTT said:


> This looks like we're actually going to have a TT meet rather than an 'Other Marques' meet - excellent


I can come in the A6 if that helps. Or the Scooby?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nah, it's OK Tony, your TT will do just fine. :wink:

Graham


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

We could bring the Evo...?? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll talk to the social sec...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Fingers crossed... I hope to be there but can't confirm just yet.

Not sure this should be in the *TT* Events forums :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Fingers crossed... I hope to be there but can't confirm just yet.
> 
> Not sure this should be in the *TT* Events forums :lol:


Haven't seen you for ages Paul, it'll be great if you can make it - I'll put you on the list in the hope that you can make it. :wink:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Graham

Please put me down as a possible.

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Your on the list Norm - hope you can make it :?

Graham


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will try to come as well....


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

slineTT said:


> I will try to come as well....


As with Norm above, hope you can make it.

Graham


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I'll talk to the social sec...


Confirmed appointment.

Graham, please mark Mr Gaywood and Ms Pugh as attendees.

thank you


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Lisa. said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'll talk to the social sec...
> ...


Done. :wink:

Just as a reminder, can all those who said maybe, possibly, might etc try and confirm as I shall need to let Demos know soon how many will be partaking for grub at his establishment.

Ta very much.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Was - if you're definitely coming, could you bring some of that rather tasty engine bling with you - I'd like to have a looksee :wink: Silver with black bolts if poss


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd love to say yes or know but it's dependant on whether a guy I work withs wife give birth or not. It's due to our overnight on call and holidays etc. :?

I know it doesn't help but it's a pretty good excuse ain't it :lol: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

So is anyone actually bringing a TT??

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> So is anyone actually bringing a TT??
> 
> :wink:


I might bring the Beemer - just to fit in with the non-TT crowd!!


----------



## Big Ian (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi, newbie will joinin.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Big Ian said:


> Hi, newbie will joinin.


Excellent Ian, you're on the list too.

Graham


----------



## Big Ian (Mar 25, 2008)

Have I missed it...or...What time are we to meet up? :?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Big Ian said:


> Have I missed it...or...What time are we to meet up? :?


No you haven't missed it, it's on the 16th - next Wednesday and we normaly start getting there from about 7.00pm onwards.

Graham


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I will be there probably with missus


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

slineTT said:


> I will be there probably with missus


Excellent! See you there. :wink:

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

O.k thought about it...And providing i don't look like im either dying off aids or a junky by then and the sun doesnt kill my eyes i'll make the drive up... But gunna have to leave me a big space... Still forget the Transit is bigger than a normal everyday car. .


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> O.k thought about it...And providing i don't look like im either dying off aids or a junky by then and the sun doesnt kill my eyes i'll make the drive up... But gunna have to leave me a big space... Still forget the Transit is bigger than a normal everyday car. .


Jamie!! Hello mate - long time no see!!

And why are you driving a van now? What have I missed...??

And why would you be looking like a junkie??


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

OMG!!!! Just read your other thread!

Be good to see you again matey, hope you can make it.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> O.k thought about it...And providing i don't look like im either dying off aids or a junky by then and the sun doesnt kill my eyes i'll make the drive up... But gunna have to leave me a big space... Still forget the Transit is bigger than a normal everyday car. .


[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Top bloke 8) 

Looking forward to seeing you matey


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> O.k thought about it...And providing i don't look like im either dying off aids or a junky by then and the sun doesnt kill my eyes i'll make the drive up... But gunna have to leave me a big space... Still forget the Transit is bigger than a normal everyday car. .


Excuses, excuses. :wink: You'll be OK mate, make the effort and come along - you know you'll enjoy it when you get there.

I'll put you down as a "Yes" then. :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Ella's coming now too - please add one more to the list Graham  (and can you check with Demos that they a vegetarian option available - ta  )


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Ella's now added Paul and I will phone Demos tomorrow.

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

phodge said:


> OMG!!!! Just read your other thread!
> 
> Be good to see you again matey, hope you can make it.


 :lol: :lol: lmao... Sorry thats funny... Why you driving a van. Why you looking like a junkie? ..... Then OMG!!! just read your other thread lol

Classic!!!!

Hope to see ya there girl.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Glad I brightened your day!!

See you Weds - for definite.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Graham

Stick me down on the list as well. Will come straight from work.

Anyone going via Northampton (Was?) and want to crusie over give me a shout!

Dale


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Dale

I will be coming straight after _work_ too, cross country from MK, could meet you in Bedford?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

was said:


> Hi Dale
> 
> I will be coming straight after _work_ too, cross country from MK, could meet you in Bedford?


Sounds like a plan! I'll give you a bell later :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

thebears said:


> Graham
> 
> Stick me down on the list as well. Will come straight from work.
> 
> ...


You're on the list Dale, this is looking to be a good turnout - weather is supposed to be good for Wednesday too. :wink:

I've ordered plenty of Gammon and a couple of Vegitarian meals as well although I don't know at the moment what they are exactly.

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm still on. Even thinking bout getting the transit cleaned lol.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

genocidalduck said:


> I'm still on. Even thinking bout getting the transit cleaned lol.


Good on ya fella! See you around 7 to 7.30 then. :wink:

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Graham

I was going to give you a little reminder about the clock (hence tick tock on the 1st page), but im sure you remembered :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I'm still on. Even thinking bout getting the transit cleaned lol.


Does Dave do vans :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Was and Dale - I'll be bringing your Virisol with me. Only remembered I had it when I ran out at the weekend!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

was said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> I was going to give you a little reminder about the clock (hence tick tock on the 1st page), but im sure you remembered :wink:


Thanks mate - it is now sorted, all I've got to do now is remember to bring it with me. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Was and Dale - I'll be bringing your Virisol with me. Only remembered I had it when I ran out at the weekend!


coolio, cheers m8 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Can anyone who is coming tomorrow who has VAGcom (Paul - ScoTTy :roll: :wink: ) please bring it along as I have a change of coding I would like done - a drink as a reward?

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

If anyone wants it, I have one bottle of Virisol left form my recent bulk buy. I'll chuck it in the boot and bring it with Was and Dale's if you want to take it off my hands for the princely sum of Â£8.28


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> If anyone wants it, I have one bottle of Virisol left form my recent bulk buy. I'll chuck it in the boot and bring it with Was and Dale's if you want to take it off my hands for the princely sum of Â£8.28


YES PLEASE PAUL!!

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone wants it, I have one bottle of Virisol left form my recent bulk buy. I'll chuck it in the boot and bring it with Was and Dale's if you want to take it off my hands for the princely sum of Â£8.28
> ...


Pardon....I heard that!!!

No probs Graham - it's yours!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Graham


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still on. Even thinking bout getting the transit cleaned lol.
> ...


Funny you should say that... Havnt taken any care off it since i got it. Could do with the treatment. And a trip to Excel dents. lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


On a car its a disaster on a van its character. :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm now 100% confirmed for tonight. The guy at work had his kiddy on Monday (how inconsiderate!!) but I've managed to get my on-call covered by a guy in Stockholm although I may have to fly off at any point.

Unfortunately I can't bring vag-com as it's on a knackered laptop. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Will be good to see you again Paul.

Graham,

I think Was has VagCom - might be worth a quick call to see if he's got it on his lappy.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

I might not be able to make it. Have a more pressing issue of trying to find a car since giving back mine to the Dealer!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> I might not be able to make it. Have a more pressing issue of trying to find a car since giving back mine to the Dealer!


You've got a few bikes you could choose from - who needs a car :roll: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Is anyone meeting at Graveley? If so, what time?

Might be bringing another mate with me, who is coming up from the Hatfield area, so Graveley is as good a place to meet as any!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Is anyone meeting at Graveley? If so, what time?
> 
> Might be bringing another mate with me, who is coming up from the Hatfield area, so Graveley is as good a place to meet as any!


I can meet you there Tim - Around 7 to 7:15 depending on traffic.

What's your mate driving?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone meeting at Graveley? If so, what time?
> ...


The loudest, most fierce sounding Rousch Mustang. With a Supercharger. And lots of ponies.

He may not want to eat, so might follow on later. Or not come at all.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Cool - that should be good for a fly-by if he comes 8)

See you at Graveley then?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> ...The loudest, most fierce sounding Rousch Mustang. With a Supercharger. And lots of ponies...


That will make mine sound like a Fiat Panda then. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul - I'll say 'Yes' to Graveley for Lisa and I, for around 7pm... I have your mobile, and I think you have mine too, so drop me a text or something if you're running late.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Paul - I'll say 'Yes' to Graveley for Lisa and I, for around 7pm... I have your mobile, and I think you have mine too, so drop me a text or something if you're running late.


Will do.

We have to introduce Ella to some Baldock tunnel roar :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm on my way 8)

See you all soon.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A good "Other Marques" meet :wink: 

Some nice noises in the car park. A bit nippy for the journey home though :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Isn't it amazing what turns up sometimes?  :lol:

Good to see you all again... the Mustang is awesome, but that Cobra was something else entirely...


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Great night again, glad i made the effort to come along.

You all missed the diesel rattle though :lol: The best sound in the car park. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another fantastic Kneesworth meet 

Some amazing metal in the car park - what a great noisefest!!

Following the Mustang and the R8, my 274 horses felt incredibly lowly  :lol: Amazing sound from the 'Stang zorst especially the popping on lift off - I kept thinking there was something knocking in my car until I realised what it was :roll:

As ever, great to see everyone and meet a couple of new faces.

Peter - you lucky b$%^&*d - hope you got the hat & gloves on sharpish after you left :wink: :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice to see you all again and i agree what an array of cars.  

See you all in May at the Ace Cafe meet and then in June at the Elstree meet and of course I hope there is another Kneesworth meet in between just to listen to V8s grouling...


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Thanks to you all for turning up last night to make a great evening. A lovely cross section of cars (and Pauls motorbike)including a Mustang, an R8 and an absolutely stunning original Cobra - the sound of which was "Just totally awesome man". 

Hopefully with the warmer weather just around the corner :roll: then we can hope for maybe an even bigger turnout next time.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Superb meet Graham et al

Well I have uploaded a few vid clips to try and capture those gorgeous V8 sounds 8) 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/normstrm/s ... 625059924/

Hopefully you will all be able to hear those wonderful V8's - oh nearly forgot I also captured the Graveley cruise turning up with Paul showing how to get parked 1st - oh and did I hear "my car is so slow" :wink:

Enjoy.

Norman

PS. David, sorry I missed your Evo , "Stang zorst especially the popping on lift off" - Although I did hear it 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Superb meet Graham et al
> 
> Well I have uploaded a few vid clips to try and capture those gorgeous V8 sounds 8)
> 
> ...


Norm - that was the Mu"Stang" I was talking about :wink:

Great videos - incredible sounds 8)


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Graham for organising another meet had a great night, just managed to defrost my hands though :lol: Wicked cars, noises, food and chat what more could you ask for  fantastic videos Norman hopefully another meet not to far away


----------



## Big Ian (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys for the introduction.
It was a great night


----------

